# My New Grandfurrybaby



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

My son and DIL have a new baby!! Daisy Mae
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

awwwwwwwwww........ cute !


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 11, 2020)

My daughter and SIL have one also....Rambo.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 11, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> My daughter and SIL have one also....Rambo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109205


Gorgeous


----------



## Treacle (Jun 11, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> My son and DIL have a new baby!! Daisy Mae
> .
> View attachment 109202View attachment 109203


Love the toy next to her. She's so so sweet and gorgeous


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 11, 2020)

They are all adorable.  May they live long and love mailmen.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 6, 2020)

Dog sitting with another grandfurbaby..


----------

